# Problem mit JProgressBar und Threads



## deepbeat (29. Aug 2003)

Hi allerseits!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Progrämmchen, welches eine Berechnung, wessen Fortschritt mittels einer JProgessBar dargestellt werden soll,  beinhaltet. Mittlerweilte habe ich ein bißchen was über Threads gelernt, habe aber trotzdem ein Fehlermeldung und bekomme sie nicht weg. Habe den Java-Code drangehängt. Bitte helft mir! Ich kenne sonst niemanden mehr, der mir helfen könnte.


```
public class MultiCalcMainPart extends Thread {

    private String _s;
    private long _from;
    private long _to;
    private int _range;
    private boolean _info;
    private long _value;
    private boolean _resume;

    public MultiCalcMainPart(long from, long to, int range, boolean info) {
        _from = from;
        _to = to;
        _range = range;
        _info = info;
    }

    public void run() {
        _s =
            "Sephirah calculation from "
                + _from
                + " to "
                + _to
                + " with full Information:\n"
                + "==================================================\n\n";
        boolean singleNotOutOfRange = true, notOutOfRange = true;
        for (_value = _from; _value <= _to; _value++) {
            _resume = false;
            long calc = _value, temp;
            int i = 0;
            while (calc > 1) {
                temp = Face.calcNext(calc);
                if (_info) {
                if (calc % 2 == 0) {
                    _s += "The value is even \t=> " + calc + "\t / 2\t= " + temp + "\n";
                } else {
                    _s += "The value is uneven \t=> " + calc + "\t * 3 + 1\t= " + temp + "\n";
                }}
                calc = temp;
                i++;
                if (i >= _range) {
                    if (calc != 1) {
                        _s += "The calculation of "
                            + _value
                            + " went out of range!\n"
                            + "The statement is wrong or the range has to be raised.";
                    }
                    singleNotOutOfRange = false;
                    break;
                }

            }
            if (calc == 1) {
                _s += "\nThe result of " + _value + " is 1 which fits the statement.";
            }
            if (singleNotOutOfRange = false) {
                notOutOfRange = false;
            }
            _s += "\n__________________________________________________\n\n";
            while (!_resume) {
                try {
                    wait();
                } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                    //hier muss was wegen Cancel-Button rein.
                }
            }
        }
        if (notOutOfRange) {
            _s += "The results between "
                + _from
                + " and "
                + _to
                + " are all 1\nwhich fits the statement.\n\n";
        } else {
            _s += "Between the values "
                + _from
                + " and "
                + _to
                + " there is at least one result not 1,\n"
                + "that's why the statement is wrong or the range has to be raised.\n\n";
        }
    }

    public String getResult() {
        return _s;
    }
    
    public void setResume(boolean resume) {
        _resume = resume;
    }
    
    public long getValue() {
        return _value;
    }
}
```

diesen Thread und einen anderen rufe ich dann hier auf:


```
private String multiFullCalc(long from, long to, int range) {
        stateBar.setProgressRange(from, to);
        stateBar.setProgressPerCent(true);
        final MultiCalcMainPart thread1 = new MultiCalcMainPart(from,to,range,true);
        Thread thread2 = new Thread() {
            public void run() {
                stateBar.setProgressState(thread1.getValue());
                thread1.setResume(true);
                notifyAll();
            }
        };
        thread1.start();
        thread2.start();
        while (thread1.isAlive() || thread2.isAlive()) {}
        stateBar.setProgressPerCent(false);
        stateBar.setProgressState(0L);
        return thread1.getResult();
    }
```

stateBar ist dabei übrigens ein JPanel mit einer JProgressBar und den Methoden setProgressRange(long, long), setProgressState(long), setProgressPerCent(boolean).

Jetzt bekomme ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

java.lang.IllegalMonitorStateException: current thread not owner
    at java.lang.Object.wait(Native Method)
    at java.lang.Object.wait(Object.java:426)
    at MultiCalcMainPart.run(MultiCalcMainPart.java:69)
java.lang.IllegalMonitorStateException: current thread not owner
    at java.lang.Object.notifyAll(Native Method)
    at Face$5.run(Face.java:368)

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Bitte helft mir, weil sonst kann mir keiner mehr helfen!

Danke schon im voraus!

deepbeat


*Edit:*
Bitte Code-Tags benutzen!


----------



## Guest (31. Aug 2003)

Hi allerseits!

Konnte Problem ohne Threads lösen!
Und zwar musste ich nur während meiner eigentlichen Rechnung die JProgressBar auf den aktuellen Berechnungstand mittels JProgressBar.setValue(int) und danach das JPanel mittels JComponent.update(getGraphics()) neu zeichnen lassen.

Danke aber trotzdem für eure Bemühungen!

deepbeat


----------



## schalentier (9. Sep 2003)

gut das du ne lösung gefunden hast. allerdings wirst du gemerkt haben, das bei deiner lösung die gesamte gui(=awt/swing) blockiert, während deine rechnung läuft (bis auf das erzwungene neumalen der progressbar). der cancelknopf geht sicherlich nicht.
bessere lösung:


```
package de.tests;

import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;

public class ProgressTest
{
    static final int COUNT=10000;
    public static void main( String[] args )
    {
        JFrame frame = new JFrame();
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
        Container pane = frame.getContentPane();
        final JProgressBar bar = new JProgressBar();
        pane.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        pane.add(bar, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        bar.setMinimum(0);
        bar.setMaximum(100);
        bar.setStringPainted(true);
        frame.pack();
        frame.setVisible( true );
        new Thread(new Runnable()
        {
            public void run()
            {
                bar.setString("rechne..");
                for( int i=0;i<COUNT;i++)
                {
                    for( int j=0;j<COUNT;j++)
                    {
                        float x=i*99.9f;
                    }
                    bar.setValue(i*100/COUNT);
                }
                bar.setString("fertsch");
            }
        }).run();

    }
}
```
viel spass..


----------



## jptc.org (15. Sep 2003)

Hallo, 

es gibt da einen interessanten Post beim Java-Performance-Portal über das gleiche Problem. Dort werden die SwingUtilities empfohlen. Generell gibt es bei der Verwendung von Threads in GUI's einiges zu beachten.

http://www.java-performance-portal.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=9

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

kind regards
Karsten Voigt

http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

Hi

ich hab diesen quellcode in mein projekt eingebunden und ich möchte einfach nur das ich einen balken sehen obwohl ich nichts berechne!

Trotz der Threads friert mein GUI komplett ein 

Ich rufe diesen Code auf indem ich auf einen button in meinem hauptfenster klicke!
Erst wenn der balken (unsichbar für mich) fertig durchgelaufen is wird das gui aktualisiert!

Bidde helft mir!


```
final JFrame frame = new JFrame(); 
        Container pane = frame.getContentPane(); 
        final JProgressBar bar = new JProgressBar(); 
        pane.setLayout(new BorderLayout()); 
        pane.add(bar, BorderLayout.CENTER); 
        bar.setMinimum(0); 
        bar.setMaximum(100); 
        bar.setStringPainted(true); 
        frame.pack(); 
        frame.setLocation(300, 300);
        frame.setVisible( true ); 
         
        new Thread(new Runnable() 
        { 
            public void run() 
            { 
                int i = 0;
                bar.setString("rechne.."); 
                while(i < 100)
                {                                       
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(100);
                    } catch (InterruptedException e) {}
                    
                    bar.setValue(i); 
                    frame.pack();
                    i++;
                } 
                bar.setString("fertsch"); 
            } 
        }).run();
```


----------



## AlArenal (4. Feb 2004)

Mach die Berechnung in einem eigenen Thread und aktualisiere die ProgressBar aus dem Hauptprogramm mit einem Timer.


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

mmmh

ich will keine berechnung machen ich will nur auf einen knopf drücken und dann soll ein progrossbar loslaufen und mach 20 sek soll er auf fertig stehn


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2004)

aber bei mir is das gui immer komplett bis das event "ActionPerformedKnopf" komplett zu ende ist!


----------

